# EpiWeb + Hygrolon Tips and Techniques



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, Dendroboard! Since you are now able to purchase EpiWeb and Hygrolon products from the Folius website, it may be a good time for everyone to have access to a knowledgebase for using the materials. I'd like this thread to include tips, techniques, and full-on guides from everyone who has discovered their own way of incorporating these materials, in addition to the information that I will contribute. 

To start: I know that EpiWeb can be a bear to cut, but here is a short video from Mikael (Dusk Tropic) on some ways of making that process much, much simpler.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

...this would have saved me from so many blisters on my hand.

I didn't think a regular kitchen knife would work so instead I bought some heavy duty shears from home depot. Thanks for posting


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

So how high will the Hygrolon wick water? If you want to make something a few feet high will the water reservoir have to be on top wicking water from above and letting it drip down or will it wick water that high?


----------



## folius (Jan 2, 2013)

eyeviper said:


> So how high will the Hygrolon wick water? If you want to make something a few feet high will the water reservoir have to be on top wicking water from above and letting it drip down or will it wick water that high?


Unfortunately, it will not wick water a few feet up - something that high would be better served with the reservoir located at the top. Dusk Tropic states that water can be wicked up to 320mm. As a note though, you will most likely need just one strip to act as the wick as the Hygrolon really shines at distributing the water.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Ok cool. Good to know the limitations of the material so it can be used to its most effect.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

Interesting, i might give this stuff a shot

-Bryan


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

my epiweb branches covered in moss mix


----------

